# Trade Rumor



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Rumor about Howard being traded to Cleveland for Darius Miles ... what do you think?

I am kind of iffy on this, but Orlando doesnt really need Howard with Gooden on the team, it is duplicity ... and maybe playing with a superstar like Tmac, Miles could really prosper ...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Rumor about Howard being traded to Cleveland for Darius Miles ... what do you think?
> 
> I am kind of iffy on this, but Orlando doesnt really need Howard with Gooden on the team, it is duplicity ... and maybe playing with a superstar like Tmac, Miles could really prosper ...


I don't see a problem with this trade, of course possibly an extra incentive to go with Miles would be in order, but Howard is not really doing anything for our future. Of course, yes, he has been playing more inspired basketball lately, but is it worth having Gooden on the bench? Gooden does get minutes, but it seems as if Howard is expandable. A problem of ours is the SF position, we have Giricek, but Miles can be used as a back up for all the wing positions too. I believe it wouldn't hurt us to put Miles into the mix for Howard.

Here is the link to this trade -- Link 

And the part of the article referring to the trade -- The Cavs talked to Magic about Juwan Howard, who is readily available. The Magic wants to make sure that Drew Gooden gets his minutes and don't think Howard will accept a cut in playing time. Meanwhile, the Magic figure to be looking for a new GM at season's end. Magic exec John Weisbrod has told other within his organization that he can no longer guarantee GM John Gabriel's job security.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

is miles any good i cant remember ever watching him, is he a good three point shooter and if we could get more from cleveland who do you think we should get.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Your not getting Bron.. Wagner.. Diop.. Brown or Boozer in return for Howard... And there's really not much left after that... Miles isn't getting much clock as of late due to Kendrick Brown's arrival... Brown's an ideal player in Silas system from the look's of it... Miles isn't as bad as some peep's on the board's persist... But... His J has alway's been his biggest negative... While... His athleticism and youth have alway's been his biggest positive... Personally... I never liked the Howard signing, so I'd love to see him go... Guess will have to wait and see.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How about a trade like this, where we get a good PG in Ollie?

Orlando trades: C Andrew DeClercq (3.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.6 minutes) 
PF Juwan Howard (15.1 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
Orlando receives: SF Darius Miles (9.8 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 2.6 apg in 26.1 minutes) 
PG Kevin Ollie (4.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 3.4 apg in 19.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -4.0 ppg, -3.0 rpg, and +3.4 apg. 

Cleveland trades: SF Darius Miles (9.8 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 2.6 apg in 26.1 minutes) 
PG Kevin Ollie (4.8 ppg, 2.5 rpg, 3.4 apg in 19.1 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: C Andrew DeClercq (3.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 30 games) 
PF Juwan Howard (15.1 ppg, 6.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 32 games) 
Change in team outlook: +4.0 ppg, +3.0 rpg, and -3.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> How about a trade like this, where we get a good PG in Ollie?
> 
> Orlando trades: C Andrew DeClercq (3.5 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.6 minutes)
> ...


I think thats more realistic, just because if we are to take on howards 6 year contract, then i would like the magic to take one of our long term deal players. Ollie has a 5 year contract i think, if orlando can take on his deal, it would make more sense.


I dont think we need a back up PF who is offensively orientated. I'd rather a guy like pj brown.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> I think thats more realistic, just because if we are to take on howards 6 year contract, then i would like the magic to take one of our long term deal players. Ollie has a 5 year contract i think, if orlando can take on his deal, it would make more sense.
> ...


PJ Brown is basically an older Carlos Boozer.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> I dont think we need a back up PF who is offensively orientated. I'd rather a guy like pj brown.


That's not what Paxson and Silas believe, because the Cavaliers are actually one of the ONLY teams showing interest in Juwan Howard, who is being actively shopped. I wonder what they see in him...?
I still believe that Miles would be a good fit for the Magic, because he would be with a legitimate star (Tracy) who could become his mentor. Miles can still be a good player, if he puts his mind to it. He still has his athletic ability, he just needs to put a jump shot with it.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Cavs should trade him because it seems that Miles has been working on his Acting career alot more then his game..


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> PJ Brown is basically an older Carlos Boozer.


Well not quite, because PJ has defense down to a T. Thats why i'd bring him though, to teach Boozer many things about playing a defensive power forward position in the league.

Someone who can step in when boozer is in foul trouble or injured and they dont have to change the system because of their similarities.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> Well not quite, because PJ has defense down to a T. Thats why i'd bring him though, to teach Boozer many things about playing a defensive power forward position in the league.
> ...


Yea, that's true, but regardless, New Orleans won't be dealing PJ anytime soon unless David West starts showing he can handle big minutes.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Miles will be nice on this team, teaming up with T-Mac. Two high-flyers together, expect lots of highlight reels and Sportscenters appearences. 

Miles is still young and obviously has the physical athletic ability to be a great player. T-Mac can take Miles under his wings, and teach him a thing or two. With a jumpshot, Miles can be pretty good in this L.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Miles will be nice on this team, teaming up with T-Mac. Two high-flyers together, expect lots of highlight reels and Sportscenters appearences.


Yea, but highlight reel dunks don't equal Wins:sigh:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

T-Mac is already a one man highlight reel. We want wins.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

The rumor is back, according to hoopshype, and the Chicago Sun-Times. It has a bit of a twist though, Darius Miles and Kevin Ollie for Giricek and Howard. It states that Cleveland was happy with the deal, and offered it, but the Magic were satisfied with Strickland backing up the point position. I think that Giricek is a bit of a hefty loss with Howard for Miles, but what if he walks this summer anyways? I like what Miles could bring us, but I wouldn't do this trade. Miles is not good enough to command two starter-quality players.
Trade Rumor


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

While this makes sense and is alright as a trade idea, why would Orlando trade a proven post scorer for an underachieving swingman who couldnt even thrive in CLEVELAND?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Because Juwan Howard is a Power Forward, Drew Gooden is a Power Forward, and the #4 overall pick from last year's draft, and the longer Howard stays around, the more he will hurt the growth of Gooden as a basketball player.


----------



## Gainesvillain (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know if I'd wanna lose Giricek, but is there any nearness to a juwan howard trade? How close are the magic to actually making a deal?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gainesvillain</b>!
> I don't know if I'd wanna lose Giricek, but is there any nearness to a juwan howard trade? How close are the magic to actually making a deal?


I liked Giricek and he's got great all-around skills, but he obviously has a real problem with confidence. Like last season where it took him like 3 games to get a field goal, that just shouldnt happen. And he has been getting abused defensively this year, even having teams specifically target him. Not to mention he lost his starting job to a rookie. And being 25/26 yrs old, at this point, there wouldnt seem to be much hope for vast improvement.

I really hope Orlando is working some deals ... imo, Howard and Giricek need to be gone ...


----------

